# How can I replace this thing called "Cabin Air Temp Sensor"? Because my A/C doesn't work becaues of it!



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

As I said; my A/C stopped work suddenly. So I dived into the A/C system by checking fuses, relays, their output voltage, the clutch, and some sensors. Then I found this guy!







Then I checked it. It came only 116Ω output. Then I fit there a 66Ω resistor to make sure that it's a NTC thermister. No, It didn't. Then I tried a 1.5kΩ 1w resistor and it worked.












(This is the connector)






(This is where sensor sits)(inside the A/C evaporator unit)

Then I found that it's a PTC thermister (you can search online if you wanna to know about thermisters)

So I wanna say that if you having problems with the A/C; Check this using the multimeter.
And also I wanna know where can I find one of this and had anyone this issue before?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

Sorry; It's under the dashboard on passenger side (or in driver side; It's on right side)

























My car is 2011 Chevy Cruze 2.0 150hp VM Motori


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

Help;
I wanna know that which kinda resistance range it has?
If someone can check that, Please help me because I'm dying inside the car because of this sensor! (I don't have that sensor anywhere!)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Help;
> I wanna know that which kinda resistance range it has?
> If someone can check that, Please help me because I'm dying inside the car because of this sensor! (I don't have that sensor anywhere!)


We need more info....

We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Gen I or Gen II, Model Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles (km's) on the car!!!
3. Check engine light (MIL, SEL, CEL, etc) airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars.

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> We need more info....
> 
> We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:
> 
> ...


1: It's Gen 1
2: It's 113,422 km
3: No any lights are on.
4: Under the right side dash!
5: The A/C clutch doesn't engage on my 2011 Cruze Diesel(VM Motori) with 113,422 km and automatic and with auto climate control and no heated seats. I found that someone had done a A/C temperature(adjustable)sensor thing(on top of the discussion) and I restored them. After a while, I found again that sensor is blown(it's a resistance based sensor and it stuck on 116 ohm; I tried 1.5k on the connector and A/C started working)
6: I'm in Sri Lanka!
7: Mine is RHD.

If someone knows, Help me!
And there(In the country)isn't that sensor. So which can I use (like a thermistor)


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

This may help some.









For 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Cabin Air Temperature Sensor AC Delco 83817GR 2012 | eBay


2015 Chevrolet Cruze L. 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel. 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Eco. 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze LT. 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze LS. 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ. 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze LT.



www.ebay.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm thinking he's talking about the evaporator sensor.


----------

